

Download Study , Korea and Eastern Europe fastest. - dimitar
http://chartsbin.com/view/2484

======
dimitar
Here is the press release: [http://www.pandonetworks.com/Pando-Networks-
Releases-Global-...](http://www.pandonetworks.com/Pando-Networks-Releases-
Global-Internet-Speed-Study)

